
I spent 28 years on death row - michaelrkn
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2016/oct/21/28-years-on-death-row
======
exceptione
"At the station, it became clear I’d been at work when the robbery occurred.
The detective verified this with my supervisor, but then told me they were
going to charge me with two counts of first-degree murder from two other
robberies. They said my mother’s gun was the same kind as the one used at the
crime scene, and that I matched the description of the man they were looking
for. That was enough for them to pursue charges."

I'm baffled. Is this story real? That first sentence should prove the judge
that there are big errors in the process. I think his lawyer should be
sentenced for the way he did not do his duties.

But can someone explain me how this case still can pass the judge? I mean,
"man matches description" and "same kind of gun as mother's" wouldn't be
considered a solid ground for finding someone guilty in a developed country.
Either this story misses some things, or the juridical system in the USA has a
low standing.

~~~
meira
Racism and white society needs for answers?

------
totalZero
It is a tragedy within a tragedy that this man lost 16 years of his life
because someone thought it was a waste of time to hear his case. I don't know
what it would take for the system to reward judges for righting wrongs within
past convictions.

~~~
vacri
The [economic] irony being that the 'waste of taxpayers money to re-examine
for an hour' instead wasted 16 years of taxpayers money to incarcerate him.

------
cmurf
June 2014 the Supreme Court of the United States ruled in Shelby County v.
Holder that things had changed in the south, when gutting the Voting Rights
Act. I find it ironic the majority wrote, in effect, that racism is over while
this man was still in jail.

------
PunchTornado
This story is so unbelievable that I have seconds doubts about it's veracity.
But it is on theguardian and they don't usually publish bs... any other
sources?

~~~
room271
I just googled it and found this:

[http://eji.org/anthony-ray-hinton-exonerated-from-alabama-
de...](http://eji.org/anthony-ray-hinton-exonerated-from-alabama-death-row)

which has a lot more detail on the specifics of the case (and indeed it is
very troubling but great he has been released). Sounds pretty much as
theguardian said though.

Disclaimer: I work at the Guardian (not as a journalist though).

Edit: also on WashPo and NYT:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-
mix/wp/2015/04/0...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-
mix/wp/2015/04/03/how-the-case-against-anthony-hinton-on-death-row-
for-30-years-unraveled/)

[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/04/us/anthony-ray-hinton-
alab...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/04/us/anthony-ray-hinton-alabama-
prison-freed-murder.html)

------
jk2367
This is so terrible, our judicial system lets so many people fall through the
cracks

